# Favorite Top water???



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Whats your favorite top water bait for summer bass???? I like using frogs because they are pretty versiatle, but buzzbaits have a way to get some fish too. 
1. Frog
2. Buzzbait
3. Popper
4. Anything else as long as its not a spook, I hate spooks....


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

That's a great list you compiled Liquid. Jitterbugs are also great! I plan to experiment with prop baits soon.


----------



## Cw_Angler_11 (Apr 11, 2006)

I have to go with:


1. Buzzbait

2. Frogs

3. Stickbaits


I also like different types of jerk baits but i dont know if that would count


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Jitterbug, Pop-R's, frogs, and floating worms.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

I would say Pop R', Frog , and then buzzbaits.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Buzzbaits , buzzbaits , buzzbaits The louder the better .


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I agree with heyjey , nothing better than a buzzbait


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I love frogs in real thick weeds... buzzbaits are fun too!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I rarely fish topwaters so I don't have an opinion. I need to fish them more often. I do like the subsurface lures 0-1' divers like the storm subwart. These are topwater if fished slow.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Jitterbugs mostly...Pop-Rs and buzzbaits and I like to use spinnerbaits close to the surface.


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

oohh man liqiudsoap how can you not like the zara spook  i personally love it.when you get that walkin the dog action going you get crazy strikes.but a frog or buzzbait would be a close second.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Spooks = Skunk for me

But I dont use them very often I will try one next time I am pond fishing.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I like buzzbaits. I haven't caught any on frog baits, but really haven't used them that much. I like their looks though.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Zara Spook no doubt


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

Mike did you lose one of those in the river probably last year but maybe early this year? silver sparkles on the side. Green/gray top. Clear bottom, white side. The original heddon zara spook. If so thanks


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

LC Sammy 100


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

buzzbaits, buzzbaits, pop-r, and stick baits. nothin beats a topwater strike


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Diddy, you looked like you needed some help catching em so I left it for you


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Everything mentioned is great, but I have never found anything that tears em up better than a Jitterbug on a calm pond or riverbend in the evening.


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

i like frogs jitter bugs and poppers


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Sammy, spit'n' image, hula popper and the jitterbug


----------



## hazmat247 (Mar 1, 2006)

I have never failed with a scumfrog, I also like heddon torpedos


----------



## devildog (Jan 2, 2005)

Ya can't beat a rapala skitter pop


----------

